# first ar



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for all the advice and tips on picking an AR I just picked it up from carter country today. anyhow first time owning an AR what sort of things should I pick up for it....cleaning supplies and what not? I have read some about Ballistol anyone have any info on this stuff. Thanks again. look forward to reading the responses lol :brew2::texasflag


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats man. Wish ya would have bought it from somewhere else besides cc. But thats my own opion. Cleaning stuff is the same as any rifle. A good dewy rod, 22cal brush, hops #9, and a good lube. Clp, teflon, frog lube, break free, slip 2000, mobile 1 oil....theres a ton. Some work better than others but thats a research thing. 

As far as needs i would say stock up on mags now, ya never know about the future and during the last panic 30 rounders were going for $50+ per mag. 

Wether your gonna shoot alot or not use a internet search engine like ammo seek to buy in bulk. Federal 55 grain 1,000 round cases are about $330 & going up. Not yo long ago it was $300. 

Try and get with someone who can show you how to safely and efficiently run the gun.

And pics dammit


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

muney pit said:


> Congrats man. Wish ya would have bought it from somewhere else besides cc. But thats my own opion. Cleaning stuff is the same as any rifle. A good dewy rod, 22cal brush, hops #9, and a good lube. Clp, teflon, frog lube, break free, slip 2000, mobile 1 oil....theres a ton. Some work better than others but thats a research thing.
> 
> As far as needs i would say stock up on mags now, ya never know about the future and during the last panic 30 rounders were going for $50+ per mag.
> 
> ...


lol went with carters bc they were the only ones offering lay away...with a stay at home wife and 3 kids couldnt bring myself to dropping close to 700 at one time. pics to come soon i promise lol 
thanks for the advice


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Congrats on your new "evil black assault weapon" 

I also advise you to get more 30 round mags. And buy ammo when you can. Freedom Munitions runs some good prices, and they offer free shipping for first time customers.

https://www.freedommunitions.com/


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Freedom Munitions store on 290 has the WORST customer service I have ever experienced!! We went there for revolver ammo recently. They completely ignored my wife and me and then acted as if we were disturbing them when we asked for help. 3 salesclerks were there. One was talking to a customer and two were chatting with each other/playing on their cell phones. I called their corporate office and posted on their Facebook page to complain. It's been almost a month and no response. It seems they couldn't care less. I wouldn't buy from them again if they were the last ammo shop in Houston. 

For AR ammo, Orr Tactical in Needville ( www.orrtactical.com ) is great. Alan & Rod are retired Marines and great guys. I have found their ammo to be clean and good quality at a great price. I don't have any interest in their business other than I like the guys and hope they keep doing well. My only complaint is that they don't make .38/.357 or .45 LC ammo.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

shanesdad said:


> Hey guys thanks for all the advice and tips on picking an AR I just picked it up from carter country today. anyhow first time owning an AR what sort of things should I pick up for it....cleaning supplies and what not? I have read some about Ballistol anyone have any info on this stuff. Thanks again. look forward to reading the responses lol :brew2::texasflag


I have used Ballistol to clean really crudded up barrels and the black powder guys like this stuff. I think it's main ingredient is plain old mineral oil and has a strange odor, maybe some other solvent as well. I guess it would be fine for an AR to lubricate and clean. I favor Otis and Gunslick products as well as good old Hoppe's, been smelling that stuff for years. Otis makes a aerosol dry lube I spray on just about everything that is metal to metal on my firearms. It's not supposed to attract dust. One thing I do is take my mags apart and treat the followers and inside the wells and springs with Super Lube DRI-Film PTFE spray. I had a steel mag that kept hanging up and this stuff cured it. If you take your new AR apart and it doesn't go back together DON'T force it, take a deep breath and relax it will be alright.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Wado said:


> take your new AR apart and it doesn't go back together DON'T force it, take a deep breath and relax it will be alright.


lol this happened right after i posted lastnight lol I work night shift and Sunday is my first night back so i tend to stay up late Satruday night ...and thought what a great way to kill some time is play with the new "eveil black gun" got it apart and then couldnt get the **** thing back together lol well after a lil youtubeing and putting it down and walking away and coming back got it all back together. :headknock lol


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Check out ar15.com. We have a texas forum as well but there is everything ar there and then some. A few links for ya

https://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_7/456002_FIELD_STRIPPING_THE_AR15.html

https://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_7/548967_AR15_LUBE_POINTS.html


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Never been to their store, but have ordered online quite a few times without any problems.



Worm Drowner said:


> Freedom Munitions store on 290 has the WORST customer service I have ever experienced!! We went there for revolver ammo recently. They completely ignored my wife and me and then acted as if we were disturbing them when we asked for help. 3 salesclerks were there. One was talking to a customer and two were chatting with each other/playing on their cell phones. I called their corporate office and posted on their Facebook page to complain. It's been almost a month and no response. It seems they couldn't care less. I wouldn't buy from them again if they were the last ammo shop in Houston.
> 
> For AR ammo, Orr Tactical in Needville ( www.orrtactical.com ) is great. Alan & Rod are retired Marines and great guys. I have found their ammo to be clean and good quality at a great price. I don't have any interest in their business other than I like the guys and hope they keep doing well. My only complaint is that they don't make .38/.357 or .45 LC ammo.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Never been to their store, but have ordered online quite a few times without any problems.


X2. Only ever ordered online and never had any issues.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I've never had any issues with Freedom Munitions, @ the JV Store or online. 

My main advice to the OP is if you don't know how to disassemble & clean the bolt carrier group it's a good time to get on YouTube & learn. The "BCG" is the heart of any AR. A filthy "BCG" will shut an AR down in a heartbeat. 

If the AR you purchased doesn't have a nickel boron plated "BCG" you might want to look into getting one if you plan on shooting a lot. 

Congrats on the purchase & welcome to the "Black Guns Matter" movement.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Definitely get some ballistol and a few q tips and some rags. That is good enough for hand cleaning. I prefer old tshirts that are thin because they can get in to corners well. I strip it spray it all with ballistol wipe it down and throw it back together. Lube it. Done.

Before shooting it I like to either spray some ballistol on the Bolt carrier group or run some lube on it. Either one will keep it wet for your range trip. Dont go crazy just a little spread around by your finger.

Once you get home and clean her up make sure and coat the barrel with some oil before storing her.

Other than that go shoot it and have fun. I love mine!

As far as mags go I wouldnt go crazy. I personally hate the 30 round mags and prefer the 20 round mags. 30 rounders just seem to get in the way at the bench and when hunting so I just buy 20's. Shoot both and you will determine what is best for you. I like the Lancer AWM and I have 4-20's 2-30's and 1-10 and consider that plenty for my needs. But everyone is different. You will find out as time goes on what is best for you.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I would not get hung up on cleaners/lubes. Basically any decent oil can be used as the lube. ATF, Mobile 1, any automotive oil from your garage, Vagisil, whatever. 

I grease the corners of the four rails on the BCG with a light coating of white lithium axle grease, and then a heavy coating of whatever lube I have on hand on the BCG. Breakfree, whatever is handy. Rack the charging handle a few times, and its GTG for another 800 rounds or so. 

Along as its wet with lube, it runs. 

Id also suggest a new BCG would be the last thing I would spend money on. It takes all of two minutes to clean a BCG. You wipe it down with cleaner, let the cleaner dwell, and wipe it off. If you ran the weapon wet, you are just cleaning off the lube which is now blacken with carbon. It just wipes off. Its not hardened deposits after a few hundred or even 1000 rounds.

Like Mullet, I hate 30 round mags. 20 rounds are far more versatile, and can actually be used with ease from the prone position.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

If you decide to spend some more money on your gun I highly recommend you upgrade the trigger first. It is easy for you to replace and it makes a huge difference having a good trigger vs a milspec trigger.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

capt mullet said:


> If you decide to spend some more money on your gun I highly recommend you upgrade the trigger first. It is easy for you to replace and it makes a huge difference having a good trigger vs a milspec trigger.


not trying to sound totaly dumb but ...whats wrong with the trigger it came with? I squeze it and she goes bang fine by me ...I mean ya if I was going compition shooting /planning on long LONG range sniper style shots then i could see the need for a custom trigger.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

shanesdad said:


> not trying to sound totaly dumb but ...whats wrong with the trigger it came with? I squeze it and she goes bang fine by me ...I mean ya if I was going compition shooting /planning on long LONG range sniper style shots then i could see the need for a custom trigger.


Find a buddy that has a nice trigger in his rifle and go shooting together. Shoot a few rounds out of your rifle, then shoot his. You will want to buy one.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

shanesdad said:


> not trying to sound totaly dumb but ...whats wrong with the trigger it came with? I squeze it and she goes bang fine by me ...I mean ya if I was going compition shooting /planning on long LONG range sniper style shots then i could see the need for a custom trigger.


Nothing is technically wrong with a stock trigger. But it's like driving a 20 year old corolla vs a new corvette


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a coworker that changed the spring in his stock trigger and it now has a 3.5# pull. Has anyone done this vs spending $100-$150 on a trigger? It cost him $30.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Spring*

I think less than that for a set of springs.. A dremel tool with a felt polishing wheel and some compound helps too.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

JFolm said:


> I have a coworker that changed the spring in his stock trigger and it now has a 3.5# pull. Has anyone done this vs spending $100-$150 on a trigger? It cost him $30.


I didn't want to risk light primer strikes. To me, it's worth the extra money knowing it will go bang every time I pull the trigger.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would agree on the magazine comments above. 20 round mags are just better for bench shooting and plinking. 30 round or more mags are good to have for self defense and prep, but not much beyond that. 

I don't know how to describe the improvement from a good trigger. It is worth it if you can manage the cost. You can probably get part way there with polishing and such.  I recommend looking up some youtube or other sources to make sure you do it right.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Bill Springfield will sell you (you trade in your stock trigger) a trigger group with a deluxe red neck polish job and springs. Decent. For the money (approx. $48 with shipping), its OK. I have two of his. He can be found on the 'Net. 

Its NOTHING compared to a quality after market trigger. No light primer strikes for me in over 5K rounds, but still, it pales in comparison to a quality after market trigger. 

Stock is an AMC Pacer with duct tape over the back window and a distinct odor suggesting that a homeless man lived in the car for a couple years. 

Bill's best are a 1975 Chevy Nova with a 262 V8. 

Quality Aftermarket triggers are a Black on Black AMG E63 with a fine fox in front and three more in the back.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I use whatever aerisol cleaner I have on hand to clean my AR. Gun scrubber, carb and choke cleaner, ect. I pull the bolt carrier, spray everything down real well and dry it off. 

I usually grab the can of Kroil out of the truck and use that for my lube... love that stuff. But I also use engine oil, hopes gun oil... have even used WD40 when I forgot to lube it at the house and we were at the pig hunting grounds.

Thats the joy of an AR. They are nice rifles, but they are WORK HORSES. They are tough, can take a beating, and are designed to run in not so great conditions. I can't tell you the last time I fully stripped mine down and cleaned it, and she runs like a champ. Infact, my 50% clean personal AR runs better/smoother than the M4 the Army tells me to shoot. I have to clean that M4 after just shooting 40rds to qualify, and the armorer wants that thing to sparkle. 

Good job on getting one now, prices are going to go up as the election nears, and if Killary wins, they will go through the roof. I am debating on putting the cost of two of them on the credit card, just so I have them.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Now that ya have one, buy some stripped lowers for later. If nothing else just to have but something tells me they're gonna be gold in a bit


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Ya'll are killing me. I just ordered 2 more complete lowers from PSA.:headknock
I plan on ordering a .30 cal suppressor pretty soon for my .308, so one of these is going to end up being a .300 blkout so I can put the can on either rifle.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah my buddy and I each picked up an eagle 15 a few weeks ago. He is running iron sights and I put a leupold vx-hog 1x4 scope on mine. My buddy didn't really notice the trigger pull when he dialed his in, but when I did mine, I was actually pulling off the bulls eye. I checked the trigger with a scale and it was 9 pounds. I just bought a new cmc 3.5 pound trigger off ebay that I'm going to drop in this weekend. That milspec trigger is horrible.


----------

